

F.T.C. Staff Prepares Antitrust Case Against Google - moskie
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/13/technology/ftc-staff-prepares-antitrust-case-against-google-over-search.html

======
asalazar
I love google, but let's be honest-- it's about time.

~~~
yanw
About time the government gets to dictate how search results appear? or about
time they spent tax dollars helping companies with mediocre products to rank
better on Google? I don't think you know what you're talking about.

~~~
Evbn
About time they looked at the tight bundling of mobile phones and Google
services, payments to browser manufacturers to be the default home page /
search box, instead of winning the spot on quality alone, and how search
advertising funds free products in tangentially related industries, which
might be interpreted as dumping...

